# Newport Coast Villas or Carlsbad Early Aug. 2013



## Quimby4 (Jul 19, 2013)

Hello Tuggers,

I am looking for 1-3 rooms at the Marriott Newport Coast Villas, or a Carlsbad property, GPP, CBI, CSP...
3-7 nights, we are flexible.
Have reservations for La Jolla but 20-60 people are being stung by sting rays daily, right in front of our hotel. While I know sting rays are eveywhere, we have spend early Aug in Carlsbad for the past 4 years and never seen anyone get stung..

Or any suggestions for location, deals etc

Many thanks!


----------

